# Field dog stacking photos



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

That's awesome that you were able to do this!


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Thank you Stacey!


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

I think I recognize some dogs but I don't see any comments or names. Can you help?


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

If you click on the individual dog's photo, it should enlarge with the comment to the right noting the number and the registered name of the dog.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Alaska7133 said:


> If you click on the individual dog's photo, it should enlarge with the comment to the right noting the number and the registered name of the dog.


I think I need my son's help. He knows everything. All I get is photo details.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Eureka! Now I have it. Thanks.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

I captioned the photos now, let me know if that works.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

Thank you Stacey! Good looking Golden Retrievers!


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Some of Buffy's relatives are in those photos.


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Great Pictures! Thanks for posting!


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

very cool! Thanks!


----------



## marsh mop (Mar 13, 2009)

That's the Morees Plantation training group. I got there Sunday just in time to run the water blind from the top of the hill behind the A frame house. You should have groomed Bait and added a stacking picture of him.
Good trainers who know how to have fun.


----------



## TrailDogs (Aug 15, 2011)

Thanks Stacey for taking the time to do this. You captured a good looking, talented group of goldens!


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

I'm sorry Marsh Mop, people left before I got a chance to do all the dogs. I shot at 2 locations, the water blind being the second. I was one of the last people to leave. I promise to photograph your dog next year. There were so many pretty dogs to photograph. Oh and that water blind was off the scale difficult! Hope you did well on it.


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

Thanks for doing this. 

From the perspective of a photographer, here are just a few things to think about for next year. Try shoot at the dog's level (as opposed to shooting from a down angle). Also try having the dog fill more of the photo (back up from the dog so you don't distort anything, and then zoom in). 

I don't know what I will have going on next year, so I may not be able too, but if you want an extra hand with a camera I would be willing to try and help out...


----------



## marsh mop (Mar 13, 2009)

Alaska7133 said:


> I'm sorry Marsh Mop, people left before I got a chance to do all the dogs. I shot at 2 locations, the water blind being the second. I was one of the last people to leave. I promise to photograph your dog next year. There were so many pretty dogs to photograph. Oh and that water blind was off the scale difficult! Hope you did well on it.


Bait isn't a dog. He was the big guy in the dodge pick up. He has never lost a party!


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Haha!!

Eowyn,
I'm happy to get any help I can. I'm not a professional photographer. I do a lot of architectural photography, which is completely different than outdoors. So any help I can get would be great. Next year it would be fun to have a group that can groom and photograph all the field dogs at the field trials. I would like to have a camera in the field at my gunner station to get the dogs in action too! 

So next year lets see if we can put a group together to make it all happen. I am happy this year that I did get to photograph 2 FC-AFC dogs that are now retired. They may not be at national next year.


----------



## FTGoldens (Dec 20, 2012)

marsh mop said:


> Bait isn't a dog. He was the big guy in the dodge pick up. He has never lost a party!


He may not be a dog, but he is a Party Animal!


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

marsh mop said:


> You should have groomed Bait and added a stacking picture of him.


I don't know that grooming would have helped. There just isn;t that much fluff and puff in a blow dryer. :


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

Alaska7133 said:


> Haha!!
> 
> Eowyn,
> I'm happy to get any help I can. I'm not a professional photographer. I do a lot of architectural photography, which is completely different than outdoors. So any help I can get would be great. Next year it would be fun to have a group that can groom and photograph all the field dogs at the field trials. I would like to have a camera in the field at my gunner station to get the dogs in action too!
> ...


I will definitely try and help out with the photography next year. I just can't be around when they shoot birds (I am the most sensitive person you will probably ever meet, and I probably wouldn't be able to sleep for the next year if I saw people killing birds. I lose 2 or 3 nights sleep easy if people even talk about it.). I would still like to be around to meet people and the dogs though, and this would likely be a good chance to do that.


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

Thank you!

I think Jake "Lacrosse Max Q Jake" is beautiful!


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Selli-Belle said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I think Jake "Lacrosse Max Q Jake" is beautiful!


He is beautiful.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

In my humble opinion Jake has a great shoulder layback, excellent length of upper arm, and a wonderful chest. His loin isn't too long which seem so prevalent these days. His rib cage is nice and deep and his front is broad and strong. It's a bit hard to tell in the photos, but he also has an excellent rear structure with nice angulation. I think that Jake shows physically why he is such a great field trial dog. And he's also quite elderly at 13 years old. So you have wonderful physical structure and excellent age. This is the dog people should be breeding to! 

FC AFC LaCrosse Max Q Jake JH OS FDHF﻿


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Alaska7133 said:


> In my humble opinion Jake has a great shoulder layback, excellent length of upper arm, and a wonderful chest. His loin isn't too long which seem so prevalent these days. His rib cage is nice and deep and his front is broad and strong. It's a bit hard to tell in the photos, but he also has an excellent rear structure with nice angulation. I think that Jake shows physically why he is such a great field trial dog. And he's also quite elderly at 13 years old. So you have wonderful physical structure and excellent age. This is the dog people should be breeding to!
> 
> FC AFC LaCrosse Max Q Jake JH OS FDHF﻿


Jake is a beautiful dog. I am not sure that he is available to just anybody for stud.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

They are all gorgeous!

Looks like Toby To Be or Not To Be Max Q got a bit *too* excited with the photo shoot. 

Love the looks of Jake and Lucy's Shooting Star and Smokingold Max Q Maverick


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Gabby's breeder bred Gabbys mom to Jake. One of the pups is a doing great in field trials. My breeder him it's got on of his pups. 

The pictures are beautiful. 

I hope these attach. Here are a couple pics of Gabby recently. I didn't stack her, she was just posing.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

SmokinGold Max Q Maverick (Max) is Gabby's half brother. I just re read my post. I hate auto correct. I was trying to say, Gabby's breeder just got a pup by him. The new SmokinGold line female. 

Reese Gabby's mom has had her full of litters, and she bred Bang (Gabby's full sister) once, but won't again. So she got a new girl.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Maxs Mom,
Max you mention above placed 3rd in the U.S. golden national qualifying field trial last week! He's a great dog and on his way to a future FC title I think.


----------



## FTGoldens (Dec 20, 2012)

Maxs Mom said:


> The new SmokinGold line female.


That is a very, very nice field breeding. Not only should that breeding produce excellent performers, but, as Gabby's breeder recognized, it consolidates slightly different, very strong field lines for future breedings. (Heck, it may be worthwhile to contact Gabby's breeder now and reserve a puppy from the first breeding ... even though it will be at least a couple years down the road.)

BTW, I believe that his call name is "Mav," short for Maverick, not Max.

FTGoldens


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Dang sorry I got his name wrong! I can't edit my post, you can only edit for an hour after you post. SmokinGold Max Q Maverick (Max) Is what I should have said. Very nice breeding!


----------



## FTGoldens (Dec 20, 2012)

Alaska7133 said:


> Dang sorry I got his name wrong! I can't edit my post, you can only edit for an hour after you post. SmokinGold Max Q Maverick (Max) Is what I should have said. Very nice breeding!


"Mav"


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Alaska7133 said:


> Dang sorry I got his name wrong! I can't edit my post, you can only edit for an hour after you post. SmokinGold Max Q Maverick (Max) Is what I should have said. Very nice breeding!





FTGoldens said:


> "Mav"



STACEY, I think a cup of strong coffee could help!
It must be early in Alaska!

HAHAHAHAHAH! Just messing with you.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

OK one more try: SmokinGold Max Q Maverick (Mav)! 

Yes too much coffe, or not enough!


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

Just blame autocorrect.


----------

